# Face Soap



## Linzybelle (Jul 16, 2013)

I recently tried my hand at making some facial soap for my husband.  We are used to using Clinique, but it is expensive and if I can find a recipe that works as well, why not make it myself?  The recipe I tried was glycerine, honey, and homemade castile soap.  The problem I have with it is that it is very runny and therefore we lose more than we use.  When we were using Clinique, we paid a lot for it but it lasted forever.  I am talking 4 months.  The soap I made lasted maybe a month.  

Do any of you have a recipe you are in love with?


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 16, 2013)

Salt can thicken up some liquid soaps, also more Glycerine or Guar Gum perhaps might work.  If they dont though, I know folks that put the liquid soap in a foaming pump and it works well with that.


----------



## FGOriold (Jul 16, 2013)

I use a foamer bottle for my facial soap since I only need a little bit and it dispenses just the right amount with no mess.  For soaps that need to be thicker, I use table salt/distilled water for 100% olive oil soaps and HEC (hydroxyethel cellulose) as a thickener for body washes.


----------



## juliet (Jul 19, 2013)

Why not just use the homemade castile soap straight?  That should be plenty mild enough.  Or add the honey and not the glycerine.  Or make some castile soap using the glycerine method then the glycerine is already in there.  That dilutes nice and thick.


----------

